# two PA's or not two PA's is it really a question



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I happened to pick up a new kayak after the Grand final last week on the provision from SWMBO that I sell the other one.

BUT (theres always a but)

I kind of like the idea of having a spare around for travelling mates etc to use during comps, friends that dont have yaks that want to go out in one etc.
So do I keep the second yak ( at this point its only just 1 year old hull) or do I flog it off.

I have the trailer setup to make storage and cartage to ramps etc not a problem for two PA's but it is fully kitted out and I could get a good price for it.

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I sometimes wonder how you tournament blokes are still married.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I've seen your missus...sell it.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I sometimes wonder how you tournament blokes are still married.


Fishing is the way to long lasting happy marriage, i'm never there to argue with 8)



> pretty sure someone said AKFF people had bigger cocks. Must be true. Is it true Dave 'the Donkey' Hedge?


sorry gatesy I dont kiss and tell ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Sell it, but a cheaper one as a spare for your mates. Everyone's happy.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Eventually having two PA's will seem so much like the usual shed landscape she'll forget that you meant to sell one. It's my approach to fishing gear.


that old thing Ive had it for ages LOL


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ado said:


> Sell it, but a cheaper one as a spare for your mates. Everyone's happy.


What Ado said. Way I think of it is thats $3k just sitting there not getting regular use...buys alot of tackle.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

theGT58 said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Sell it, but a cheaper one as a spare for your mates. Everyone's happy.
> ...


Alot? Is the spelling thread over? :lol: (just google it)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

they werent in yet for the GF yaks Steve, should be along soon. As soon as I get one I'll post a pic

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> theGT58 wrote:
> Ado wrote:
> Sell it, but a cheaper one as a spare for your mates. Everyone's happy.
> 
> ...


There is no spell check in my threads,spelling is what you want where you want. this is a fishing forum not spelling.

Its is alot but i already have it so could get away with it. I had a spare outback before and everyone wanted to borrow the PA and leave me the outback :? 8) might run it sly past swmbo and see if it floats


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> sorry gatesy I dont kiss and tell ;-)


If you're tell us you can kiss it, then that's all we need to know



kayakone said:


> Alot? Is the spelling thread over? :lol: (just google it)


Honestly Trev, Level 4


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Since it's been a week or more I would try to argue that it now has squatters rights 

If that doesn't work then you bought it for JustCrawlin because with rising kayak prices he/she will likely be shut out of the market in the future ;-)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Flog it before they release the PA4000 and its worthless.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

eric said:


> Alright.
> 
> Get a permanent marker. Write Outback on it.
> 
> If that doesn't work, book her in for a thyroid removal.


My thoughts exactly.

Keep it for visiting mates.

Can I be your mate???


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

come on guys its level pegging at 5 votes each hows that meant to help :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> There is no spell check in my threads,spelling is what you want where you want. this is a fishing forum not spelling.


Imagine posting on a spelling forum. That would be alotta fookin' nightmare! ;-)


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

A Pro Angler is pretty much big enough for two dudes anyway. I am an aircraft carrier voter. I have seen one in the flesh. It could make a tandem shiver in it's shadow! They are bloody huge!

Is there something else that would allow you to do a different sort of fishing?

Even if you are a die hard Hobie fan there are other models that are a bit better suited for different styles of fishing.

I guess it depends on what you want. If you just love your PA & never want to fish from anything else & want to share the same experience with your mates then I guess you should keep the 2nd one. If not, maybe you should realise the cash tied up in the 2nd one & either get yourself another type of kayak, (pedal or paddle), fishing gear or whatever else you may want to spend the cash on.

Nice problem to have. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Is there something else that would allow you to do a different sort of fishing?


Tryed that had an ultra 4.7 prowler for a while but didnt get used like it should of, absoletly great kayak stable plenty of room paddle through surf fine etc, I did orignally get it to paddle around broken bay for fitness then started taking rods with then started fishing more then took the PA instead :shock: :lol:

I was however considering an outback as a spare or even something smaller like a loon style yak for bass'in but will see how it goes.

SWMBO is getting pretty decided it will go, I may have to bow to pressure we will see


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I would sell it and buy either a AI or a Stealth depending on which i would use more. A man needs more than one kayak.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sell your wife, buy seven more yaks.

Jim has eleventy yaks and is still married, dunno how he does it. Greek love I guess.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Koich, I want to nominate justcruisin as my Secret Santa please

JC, Secret santa is for those excess things you dpn't need and give them away to a AKFF person

...

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Sell your wife, buy seven more yaks.


thats the best advice yet :twisted: :lol:

My theory in life use to be he who dies with the most kayaks wins, guess i could go back to that philosophy


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

justcrusin said:


> > Sell your wife, buy seven more yaks.
> 
> 
> thats the best advice yet :twisted: :lol:
> ...


If you try & sell your wife, you might get your wish!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep it for those bonding moments. Family Cruisin on the water in force. Fishing with mates and inlaws. Teaching the youngin how to take bream on top water lures and gettin in amongst the racks.


----------

